# Price per ton for alfalfa/alfalfa-mix hay in your area?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What price are you currently seeing for a ton of alfalfa/alfalfa-mix hay in your area?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

2009 crop was sold at $0.85 per RFV point per ton. Looks like this year I will be @ $0.90 a point from the field and $0.95 a point from the barn.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

2008 Crop was $180 / Ton delivered.
2009 was $140.
2010 will be at or slightly above 2009 prices the way it looks right now although if the weather doesn't straighten up soon it could go higher for quality hay.
Way too wet and cold here in the Southern Idaho desert. Lots of hay still standing that should have been in the stack 2 to 3 weeks ago and it looks like more wet weather forecast for next week.
I try to stay mid range on my prices and my customers appreciate the fact that I don't gouge them in the high priced years and they also understand that I can't afford to give the stuff away in the low priced years.
2007/2008 hay was selling for $250 + in the stack all over the place but I just couldn't do that to my loyal customers-and guess what- I still move every bale of hay every year to mostly the same customer base. Trust is worth a lot between producers and buyers. 
You will never go broke selling at a profit- just don't be greedy is my motto.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We are in northern oklahoma and are just starting our second cutting alfalfa(its suppposed to ran the next 4 days) we got a quarter baled last night. we have 1500 round bales sold to 2 guys this year for 115 per ton and all the little squares we can bale for 6 per bale. these may not be the big prices that some people are getting but like you we have all of our hay sold and wont be sitting on it this winter.


----------



## hayman568 (Jan 23, 2011)

U guys sure get good price for your hay. I'm having a hard time getting over $100 a ton for nice green alfalfa orchard mix round bales. I've tested it all the grass brings it down but its in the 130 to 160 rfv range. I like the grass in the hay for the extra tonnage but I'm tempted to go back to straight alfalfa to get rid of it a little easiar. Any suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That's odd hayman568, I normally have no problems getting rid of mixed hay, it's the straight alfalfa that I have problems with.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

mlappin said:


> That's odd hayman568, I normally have no problems getting rid of mixed hay, it's the straight alfalfa that I have problems with.


Likewise. Pure alfalpha hay has too be cut really young and made really well to be marketable. Add the orchard, especially for second cutting then interests the horse folk. Most popular mix around HERE is still 1st cutting Timothy/alfalpha and the bigger percentage of grass the better. 
If only Timothy grew as well as orchardgrass in the second cutting!!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Whats alfalfa / orchard in Indiana going for per ton with a RFV 142 ,20 percent protein , small squares . Any one see any prices lately ?


----------

